# Book ideas for a 6th grade boy that doesn't like to read



## hibbeln (Jun 12, 2009)

Help me, please!

My youngest son is going into 6th grade *and just doesn't like to read novels.*  He will sit and read comic anthologies all day.  Ditto for his Transworld Skateboarding  magazine and Boy Scout magazine. He'll flip through National Geographic and look at the photos and read the captions. But a novel?  Not so much.  He has started dozens and finished only a few.  They just don't seem to grab him and pull him in at all.  Some that he really seemed to like in the past were *Because of Winn Dixie* and also *Number the Stars* (by Lois Lowry?), *Soldier Boys *and *Stones in Water*.  Would you believe that he's not even interested in the Harry Potter books?  (movies, sure, listen to them on tape, OK, but read them.....nope).

*Does anyone have any suggestions for reluctant male readers entering middle school?* 

He seems to gravitate more towards historical fiction, as 3 of the books he's actually finished lately (see above) were novels about kids during WWII.  He's also heavily into skateboarding, so I'm trying to find a novel about that that might grab him.  Fantasy leaves him flat.  He did like the Alex Rider series of books, but never finished the last book.

Interestingly enough, our older son has always been a HUGE reader.  He read all the Harry Potter books in the 2nd grade, and read the Lord of The Rings trilogy in 3rd grade.  He doesn't so much read books as *devour* them.  The younger son is MUCH more athletic and if given the choice he'd rather be bouncing a ball or doing a trick on his skateboard.  But I would just like to find some books that he can enjoy on his downtime.

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 12, 2009)

One book that is comical and funny is A Semester in the Life of a Garbage Bag.  It was one of the recommended summer reading books for the school district a few years back.  I read it before my daughter, just to make sure it was appropriate.

I just looked at Amazon.com for the book, and readers also rated it highly.


----------



## djs (Jun 12, 2009)

Perhaps a collection of short stories might be good for him.  Give him something that is only 20 - 30 pages and it might just be short enough to keep his attention.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 12, 2009)

This from last night's NPR 'All Things Considered'. Independent bookseller's recommendations for summer reading. There are some reviews here. A couple looked like they might interest an active teen.  Heck, more than a few attracted me, and I have shelves-full of when-I-get-to-it books, and a nightstand a foot deep in partly read material.

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=105172756

I think I must have been like the book devourer the OP mentioned. My parents subscribed me to a childrens Book-of-the-month club from something like 'My Weekly Reader'. It satisfied my 'Yippee!, mail for me!' reflex and they were good stories, too.

Hope the young man gets the reading bug. It will truly transport him anywhere his imagination leads.

Jim Ricks


----------



## geekette (Jun 12, 2009)

Age-appropriateness, I have no idea but a few ideas:

Tom Sawyer and Huck Finn books.  Maybe he can imagine himself back there in a story.

Harriet the Spy was a fun series because you could help solve the crimes.  With the popularity of CSI and the like, maybe he'd like that?  Are the Hardy Boys too lame or skew too young?   I don't know who modern youth sleuths are  

Sports names that you approve of - Lou Gerig, Hank Aaron, Jackie Robinson ...  a bit out of skateboarding but still sporty.  Biographies - I devoured a lot of those when I was young.  Presidents, war hereos, pioneers, business people, ...

Stop by your local library and find a librarian to work with you both.  She could probably come up with some good ideas after asking him a few questions.  If you can get him to like being at the library, that could help.  I'd suggest no ipod, just sit and read after making selections.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 12, 2009)

I read the Hobbit in the 6th grade and liked it so much I watched the movie.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 12, 2009)

Holes by Louis Sachar

Gary Paulsen books

Does he like funny books? My youngest DD just read The Wee Free Men and its sequels, by Terry Pratchett. 

The Joey Pigza books, about a boy with ADHD.

The Last Olympians series by Rick Riordan is the hottest thing out right now. He might really like these! They combine Greek mythology with contemporary action-adventure. First one is The Lightning Thief, and the movie is coming out later this year. 

The Graveyard Book by Neil Gaiman--the audiobook of this is fantastic! 

Some kids struggle with the mechanics of reading or with comprehension. Have you tried using audiobooks to get him more interested in the stories without having to force himself through the reading?


----------



## sandesurf (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi Debi,
I could have written the same exact thing about my son, last year! He even liked a couple of the books you mentioned.
This year, in 6th grade, I got him, My side of the Mountain and, it's sequel, The Other Side of the Mountain.  He liked them very much. These were books I remember reading, as a kid, and liking.
Good luck!
Elena


----------



## wackymother (Jun 12, 2009)

sandesurf said:


> My side of the Mountain and, it's sequel, The Other Side of the Mountain.



My Side of the Mountain is great!


----------



## wackymother (Jun 12, 2009)

Has he tried the Series of Unfortunate Events? Those are good. The audiobooks read by Tim Curry are terrific. (The ones read by the author aren't as good.)


----------



## pjrose (Jun 12, 2009)

Harry Potter

Unfortunate Events

Shadow Children Series, by Margaret Peterson Haddix


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 12, 2009)

Fulton 6th Graders Celebrate Positive Message of 'Yes, Pa' Book with Author  - from Central NY Real-Time News

Great Books for Your 5th or 6th Grader - from Families.com


Richard


----------



## tlwmkw (Jun 12, 2009)

Percy Jackson series- my fourth going into fifth grader just read all of them and loved them.

Harry Potter series

Hobbit


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 12, 2009)

*ALA young adult quick picks*

http://www.ala.org/ala/mgrps/divs/yalsa/booklistsawards/quickpicks/qphome.cfm


----------



## Mom2MNEm (Jun 12, 2009)

Shadow Children Series, by Margaret Peterson Haddix

 I find that if I suggest a book to my son he will just say it sounds awful without trying. I have bought and or suggested Hoot, Hatchet, Tuck Everlasting......... This year they were assigned classroom reading---and surprise---guess who actually enjoyed them.

My son ( currently finishing 6th  grade) prefers historical fiction and is a reluctant reader as well. He reads voraciously during the school year ( because he has to he says) and then it all ends. 

He started reading Double Identity by Margaret Peterson Haddix. Our librarian saw me with it and suggested the Shadow Children Series also by  Haddix.

Even  tho I suggested it to my son, and even told him it was the librarian's idea, not mine, he refused to try. I mentioned this to one of his teachers and she told me she would encourage him to try one of the books in the series that she had in the classroom. 

Well...he loved it, and begged for me to go to the library and get more! It just happened the the last in the series was coming out around then and he was actually looking forward to reading it.

Books geared towards boys are not as easy to come by.

Another author my son loves is Jerry Spinelli.

Lisa


----------



## wackymother (Jun 12, 2009)

tlwmkw said:


> Percy Jackson series- my fourth going into fifth grader just read all of them and loved them.



Just to avoid confusion--the Percy Jackson books are the Last Olympians. Percy Jackson is the main character. HTH!


----------



## sstamm (Jun 12, 2009)

My son loved the Alex Rider series.  He has also enjoyed the Louis Sachar books and the Shadow children books, all mentioned by others here.

Another author he as enjoyed is Mike Lupica.  His characters are boys on sports teams.

Another good author is Blue Balliett.  Her books, Chasing Vermeer and Wright 3, are not geared specifically toward boys, but have both boys and girls as main characters, and are kind of a mystery.

I have definitely found that if my son talks to the librarian himself, instead of me suggesting books, he is much more open to the suggestion.

Good luck!  Summer is such a great time for reading.

We also listen to books as a family while driving on trips.  My middle daughter has always been an avid reader, so she is good at finding audio books that interest us all.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 12, 2009)

Where the Red Fern Grows.  (an oldie but goodie)


----------



## ausman (Jun 12, 2009)

R.L. Stevenson - Treasure Island and Kidnapped.

Now for something different:
It may not be that he doesn't like to read. He may have difficulty reading and only does that for which he is passionate about.

Could be many reasons, eyesight, Dyslexia etc. Have him read a paragraph or two out aloud to you from some text of your choosing, such as a daily newspaper. 

If done OK then we can recommend more books.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 13, 2009)

Mom2MNEm said:


> Shadow Children Series, by Margaret Peterson Haddix
> . . .
> Well...he loved it, and begged for me to go to the library and get more! It just happened the the last in the series was coming out around then and he was actually looking forward to reading it.
> . . .
> ...



I had the same experience - he insisted that I buy each book in the series the instant it was available (not that I minded of course  )

I read them and enjoyed them too!

He also loved Spinelli.

Unfortunately, book reading didn't last long; now he's too glued to screens and too impatient to read


----------



## anteween (Jun 13, 2009)

I am not sure how age appropriate this is as my son is 16, but he just is not a reader either.  But he really enjoyed some series called 'Enders Game'.  Last year I found this book and he read it.  I didn't realize it was book 2 of the series.  This year in English, book one was his last book of the year to read.  He was done by the second week they had it.  And of course he hates English and the books they make him read, but he did awesome on the tests because he actually paid attention to what he was reading.


----------



## ecwinch (Jun 13, 2009)

Another vote for the Percy Jackson & The Last Olympians series by Rick Riordan. 

LINK.

Followed by the Alex Rider series ( LINK ).

JMO - I think the Ender series by Orson Scott Card is a great series, but might not be age appropriate.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 13, 2009)

When I was that age I loved reading historical narratives of warfare, particularly WWII battles in the Pacific Theater.  

******

I don't want to turn this into a discussion of social topics - so I offer this comment with some trepidation.  But I suggest that you at least consider this.

Going back to my childhood years, I always felt like the books adults were shoving at me were "nice" "appropriate" books. As a young boy, I didn't want nice and appropriate. I wanted something that was interesting and that engaged my X chromosomes.

Most of the stuff I really wanted to read the adults around me didn't find suitable.  A friends dad knew I liked to read, and one time he slipped me a pulp western (might have been Louis L'Amour or equally or more pulpy).  We didn't have anything like that in our "nice" house, and I started to devour it. Characters were cussing, bodices were ripping and slipping, bullets wre flying, blood and guts were getting spilled, people's faces got smashed. Everything near and dear to the imagination of a boy.  That was stuff I could really, really get into.

I look at books like Harry Potter now - which I've read and certainly throughly enjoyed.  But if you carry me back to age 10 or 12 and give my choice between Harry Potter and that cowboy pulp novel, well .....  that's not anywhere near a close choice.  

But before I got halfway through it my Mom found it and threw it out because it wasn't "suitable".  To replace it she got me "Kon-Tiki" by Thor Heyerdahl.  I guess that was supposed to feed my need for adventure; I thought it was a pretty damn miserable substitute for Louis L'Amour or whatever it was I had gotten my hands on. 

I think this is still an issue.  Adults are still finding "suitable" books for boys.  But what what is being pushed at them  - and frankly this whole area is dominated by women -  doesn't really catch a lot of boys where their hearts really are.

*****

My advice - if you want him to read, start thinking about letting him read something you wouldn't approve of. You've got to figure out how to get something like that into his hands, because if it comes from you then how can it be something you don't approve of???

It's not the risk you think it might be.  You need to come to grips with the notion that he's going to read things you don't approve of anyway. Nothing you do is going to change that and you are powerless to stop it.  Your choice is to keep it on the table so you can talk about it or ensure he keeps it underground and hidden from you.

Your call.


----------



## sushitex (Jun 13, 2009)

_I'm a children's librarian (for ages 0-12) and I agree with wackymother's choices for boys. The Percy Jackson series by Rick Riordan is my number #1 recommendation - it is extremely popular with boys and girls (and my ten-year-old son's favorite series.) We've had a book club for ages 9-12 at the public library where I work for the last year and a half and we've read the first three books in the series. _

Other book selections for the book club were _Hatchet_ by Gary Paulsen, _Al Capone Does My Shirts, Gregor the Overlander  (first of a great series by Suzanne Collins_),and _Holes by Louis Sachar. Sachar has several other popular books (The Wayside School series) as well. Erin Hunter's Warrior series (about cats, of all things!) as well as her Seeker series (polar bears) are also popular with elementary-age children. Of course, there are the Lemony Snicket books, too. 

Other writers that boys may like are Graham Salisbury (historical fiction/adventure), Richard Peck (historical fiction), Linda Sue Park (A Single Shard), and yes, Dixon's Hardy Boys series (just a few days ago, I recommended this series to a boy who wanted classic adventure stories.)

Some children request the Boxcar Children (an older series) and of course, our beat-up copies of R.L. Stine's Goosebumps series still circulate very well. 
For ghost stories, Mary Downing Hahn's books are a great choice; her Wait Til Helen Comes is still my favorite among her books. Schwartz' Scary Stories To Tell In The Dark series is a perennial favorite, too.

If I think of any more, I'll post again. 

Happy Reading!

_[/I]


----------



## sushitex (Jun 13, 2009)

Oh, I forgot - Rick Riordan, among others, has helped to write/develop another great series, The 39 Clues. The cool thing about this series is that the readers can go online and enter a contest for cash prizes (commercial, yes, I know.) Gordon Korman (another great juv/YA writer) wrote the second book, Rick Riordan wrote the first one, and I have read both books. 

Also popular: Jerry Spinelli's books, Avi's books, Andrew Clements,The Artemis Fowl series (Colfer), Paolini's Eragon and its sequels, Patterson's Maximum Ride series, Jacques' Redwall series, Flanagan's The Ranger's Apprentice series and The Golden Compass and its sequels (Pullman.)

Then there's the Diary of a Wimpy Kid  (Kinney) series - we can't keep those books on our shelves!

*For sports stories, Chris Crutcher is a great choice. He has short sports stories such as Athletic Shorts, as well as longer novels *. There's also Dan Gutman, another sports fiction writer. 

Last but not least, graphic novels can be a great way to get tweens and teens to read. Also, non-fiction browsers just love the Guinness Book of World Records and Ripley's Believe it or Not books.


----------



## sushitex (Jun 13, 2009)

Ender's Game is a great sci-fi by Orson Scott Card. I read it a few  years ago and heartily recommend it! My daughter has read that one and the sequel, Ender's Shadow and she stated that it was even better than the first book!
Thanks for mentioning Mike Lupica - I couldn't remember his name, just Chris Crutcher as a great sports fiction writer. - Annette (a children's librarian and avid jv/ya reader.)


----------



## wackymother (Jun 13, 2009)

I like Chris Crutcher's books, too, and some kids love them, but again, be careful b/c they're a little more "mature" in content. Personally I see them more for younger high school kids.


----------



## Mom2MNEm (Jun 13, 2009)

Avi's books

Then there's the Diary of a Wimpy Kid  (Kinney) series - we can't keep those books on our shelves


Last but not least, graphic novels can be a great way to get tweens and teens to read. Also, non-fiction browsers just love the Guinness Book of World Records and Ripley's Believe it or Not books


I forgot about  all of these! My son also loves Avi . He also has all of the Wimpy Kid books and more Ripley's and Guinness than I can count. 

Of course, now that summer is almost here and we are almost out of school we have more important things to do besides read----go outside and play, all day long , until it gets so dark I can't find them.

Lisa


----------



## Gerie (Jun 13, 2009)

hibbeln said:


> Help me, please!
> 
> My youngest son is going into 6th grade *and just doesn't like to read novels.*  He will sit and read comic anthologies all day.  Ditto for his Transworld Skateboarding  magazine and Boy Scout magazine. He'll flip through National Geographic and look at the photos and read the captions. But a novel?  Not so much.
> 
> ...



I'm curious to know why it's so important that your son read novels?  I agree wholeheartedly that reading fiction is a wonderful entertainment, but it's not something everyone enjoys doing.  From this point on, in fact, most of the reading he will be doing in his life will not be fiction.  

You ask for suggestions for a boy going into 6th grade.  I'm a Reading Specialist who teaches 5th graders with reading difficulties.  The majority of my students are reluctant readers.  I will give you the same advice I give their parents.  Don't worry about what they read for pleasure.  Just make sure it's pleasurable for them.  We at school will give them the stuff they don't want to read.  Just keep them reading!!  

You don't mention that your son has any reading difficulty or disability.  He just isn't reading novels.  However, he is definitely reading.  You are providing him with material he enjoys, such as the comics and skateboarding magazines.  Perhaps find some non-fiction material that is age/grade level appropriate about things that interest him, such as World War II or other wars.  He may enjoy reading about disasters, or the ancient world and mummies and such, or severe weather, or transportation.  He may be the kind of kid who would be interested in biographies.  There's a wealth of different non-fiction topics.  Reading some of them might help develop his interests for the future.


----------



## Aussie girl (Jun 13, 2009)

I agree with Geri. As a mother of two boys now 23 and 20 I can relate. My youngest has never willing read a fiction book in his life, but that doesn't mean he isn't a good reader. He would read every article in the sports section of the Newspaper and books on hockey etc but don't make him sit and read a "made up" story. He would rather have been outside playing sport.

His older brother was the opposite and would stay up all night reading, he just couldn't get enough. Both of my boys were read to from the day they were born and would see my husband and myself reading all the time. 

My youngest is going into his third year of University this fall and hopes to never have to take an English class again in his life, the mandatory English class he had to take last year nearly killed him. He is definitely a Math and Science kind of guy.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 13, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte has interesting points.  I do recall reading some "verboten" stuff, like James Bond and Peyton Place and other popular adult novels (and I'm not a boy   )


----------



## hvacrsteve (Jun 13, 2009)

*1984!*

I would try 1984, it has a lot to imagine and I really enjoyed it!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 13, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> When I was that age I loved reading historical narratives of warfare, particularly WWII battles in the Pacific Theater...
> 
> Going back to my childhood years, I always felt like the books adults were shoving at me were "nice" "appropriate" books. As a young boy, I didn't want nice and appropriate. I wanted something that was interesting and that engaged my X chromosomes.



Steve’s post brought up some memories for me that I hadn’t thought about in a long time.

I grew up in Parmadale, a Catholic orphanage in Cleveland, Ohio that was run by the Sisters of Charity of St. Augustine. The property encompassed 72-acres and had an elementary school, grades K thru 8 on the property. The layout was modeled  after Father Flanagan’s Boy’s Town in Omaha, Nebraska.  There were about 400 kids at the orphanage when I was there and we lived in cottages with about 40 kids to a cottage. Boys and girls were segregated – there was a ‘boys-side’ series of cottages and a ‘girls-side’ series of cottages.

When I was in the 7th or 8th grade, I was given a paperback book – I think the title was ‘The Man with Three Faces: Sorge Russia’s Master Spy’  by Hans Otto Meissner.  The cover had a picture of a Eurasian Woman dressed in a tight silk dress with a provocative slit high up one leg.  I knew from the cover that this book would not be on the approved reading list.

I was among a small group of boys who were avid readers. Often when we went to bed in dormitory-style rooms and after lights were out, I would get my flashlight and book that was hidden under my pillow and proceed to read under the covers.  I was so fascinated and absorbed by this particular book that I forgot my immediate surroundings and was startled one particular evening when the bed-covers were thrown back and Sister Theresa was towering over me demanding to see what I was reading. I was sure the book was about to be confiscated and that I would receive some sort of punishment for reading after the lights were out.

Well, much to my surprise Sister Theresa let me keep the book, gave me a wink and said not to stay up too much longer.  Needless to say, Sister Theresa was forever endeared in my heart after that night.

For those of you not familiar with Richard Sorge, here are some quotes about his exploits during World War II

•	"A devastating example of a brilliant success of espionage." - Douglas MacArthur, General of the Army

•	"His work was impeccable." - Kim Philby

•	"In my whole life, I have never met anyone as great as he was." - Mitsusada Yoshikawa, Chief Prosecutor in the Sorge trials who obtained Sorge's death sentence.

•	"Sorge was the man whom I regard as the most formidable spy in history." - Ian Fleming

•	"Richard Sorge was the best spy of all time." - Tom Clancy

•	"The spy who changed the world." - Lance Morrow

•	"Somehow, amidst the Bonds and Smiley's People, we have ignored the greatest of 20th century spy stories - that of Stalin's Sorge, whose exploits helped change history." - Carl Bernstein

•	"Richard Sorge's brilliant espionage work saved Stalin and the Soviet Union from defeat in the fall of 1941, probably prevented a Nazi victory in World War Two and thereby assured the dimensions of the world we live in today." - Larry Collins

•	"The spies in history who can say from their graves, the information I supplied to my masters, for better or worse, altered the history of our planet, can be counted on the fingers of one hand. Richard Sorge was in that group." - Frederick Forsyth

•	"Stalin's James Bond." - Le Figaro

•	"There's this bastard who's set up factories and brothels in Japan and even deigned to report the date of the German attack as 22 June. Are you suggesting I should believe him too?  Stalin prior to Operation Barbarossa


Richard


----------



## Larry6417 (Jun 13, 2009)

*My $0.02*



hibbeln said:


> Help me, please!
> 
> 
> *Does anyone have any suggestions for reluctant male readers entering middle school?*
> ...




First, I'm going to agree with Gerie and Aussie Girl. Your son doesn't sound like a reluctant reader at all. He just wants to read what he finds interesting. 

Second, what's wrong with comic book analogies? I have a post-graduate degree and some of my earliest and fondest memories of reading involved comic books. I read 2-5 books per month, including fiction and non-fiction. Guess what? A lot of comics are better written than the novels I've read (and certainly the movies I've seen). The Watchmen was one of Time's 100 most important books of the 20th century. 

Why not let your son loose one day in a book/comic store and see what he wants? I know many parents who'd be thrilled their children are reading anything. I think you have less to worry about than you think.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 13, 2009)

I have one kid who I would also call a reluctant reader. She's like the OP's son in that she rarely sits down with a novel, and when she does she slogs through it and sometimes never finishes. For pleasure, she would read books way below her age level and her tested reading ability. 

I think what OP is saying is not that her son HAS to read novels or she (and he) won't be happy. She is trying to FIND novels that will interest him and that he will enjoy. 

There's nothing wrong with reading nonfiction, graphic novels, comic books, Mad magazine, or toothpaste tubes, but reading a good novel is a different kind of pleasure, and OP would like to share that with her DS.


----------



## sushitex (Jun 13, 2009)

Remember when Titanic (the movie) premiered almost 12 years ago? We had many, many older children and teens requesting any books about the Titanic - it seemed that they were all checked out at all our branches!

Graphic novels have probably brought in countless new patrons to our libraries as well. In fact, we keep our graphic novels (both juv and YA/adult) in separate sections (away from the rest of nonfiction) because they are so popular.

As a children's librarian, I do not care what the kids are reading (or are listening to, for nonreaders.) Just let them choose what they want (or what their parents will select, not the library staff) and read for pleasure; that's what summer reading is all about!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 13, 2009)

As a statement of fact ... I know that for many of my adolescent contemporaries their prime exposure to good writing was Playboy magazine.  

Of course none of us acquired the magazine for the articles.  But having looked at the pictures, many of us would browse other parts of the magazine.  It was very well written. Many issues featured short stories - often with a licentious bent - from well-known writers.  That was the only way that some of us were ever exposed to writers such as Updike, Mailer, Bellow, and Haley.  

Sure they had other good writers assigned in English class.  But rest assured that we found Playbook fiction just a tad more engaging than the Scarlet Letter and Don Quixote.


----------



## sushitex (Jun 13, 2009)

You're right, of course. Chris Crutcher is not appropriate, in my opinion, for a 5th or 6th grade boy. I guess I forgot that the OP's son was only in that age group, not the 16 year-old that was mentioned a few messages ago!


----------



## Steve (Jun 13, 2009)

Playboy for a boy just entering middle school???  I think *not*.  Although I didn't particularly like to read, I found that I really enjoyed the Hardy Boys books at that age.  They may seem a little corny now, but I thought they were cool and fun mysteries.  I still have a stack of them in a box in my basement.  After the Hardy Boys, I graduated to Zane Grey westerns.  They had adventure and action but were much cleaner than whatever Steve Nelson was reading.  I don't think it appropriate or wise to encourage your son to read adult content books or magazines.  There are other ways to get him interested in reading.

Steve


----------



## mayson12 (Jun 13, 2009)

My 2nd grader did an author project on Jon Scieszka, a children's author and former teacher who started a website called "Guys Read" www.guysread.com .  He addresses the issues of many boys who are reluctant readers and gives lists of book recommendation for different age groups, including adults.  

He also believes that graphic novels, comic books, etc. are all reading and shouldn't be discounted.  

Sandy


----------



## Mosca (Jun 13, 2009)

I was just having a very similar conversation with my daughter (now 18) and my nephew (now 15); we were talking about books that got them interested in reading. A few were mentioned here; _Holes_ and _Where the Red Fern Grows_, and _Ender's Game_ (a really great read for ANYONE, ANY age). 

I'll add _Tuck Everlasting_ to the list.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't think T_R was suggesting providing Playboy - just pointing out what a lot of adolescent boys kept (and probably still keep) under the mattress. 

DD, who does not generally like to read, devours every issue of Cosmo Girl and Seventeen, which (especially the former) is racier than I'm comfortable with.  She hasn't gotten to Playgirl yet - at least not that I know of.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 14, 2009)

pjrose said:


> I don't think T_R was suggesting providing Playboy - just pointing out what a lot of adolescent boys kept (and probably still keep) under the mattress.
> 
> DD, who does not generally like to read, devours every issue of Cosmo Girl and Seventeen, which (especially the former) is racier than I'm comfortable with.  She hasn't gotten to Playgirl yet - at least not that I know of.



Correct. Note that I was merely reporting fact -there were many of my acquaintances for whom their only exposure to authors such as the ones I listed was through Playboy magazine.  I was not suggesting that parents should provide such materials.  The larger point, which I made in my first post, is that parents need to be aware that their children are going to obtain such materials.


----------



## Steve (Jun 14, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Correct. Note that I was merely reporting fact -there were many of my acquaintances for whom their only exposure to authors such as the ones I listed was through Playboy magazine.  I was not suggesting that parents should provide such materials.  The larger point, which I made in my first post, is that parents need to be aware that their children are going to obtain such materials.



Not quite correct.  In your first post, you did, in fact, suggest that parents find a way to provide such materials...but do so in a way that the child doesn't realize that the parent actually approves of it.  The implication was strongly made that racy or adult topics are the only things that boys ages 10 to 12 are really interested in, so if the OP wants her son to get interested in reading, she needs to find a way to get him such material.  I do not think this is good advice.

Steve


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 14, 2009)

Steve said:


> Not quite correct.  In your first post, you did, in fact, suggest that parents find a way to provide such materials...but do so in a way that the child doesn't realize that the parent actually approves of it.  The implication was strongly made that racy or adult topics are the only things that boys ages 10 to 12 are really interested in, so if the OP wants her son to get interested in reading, she needs to find a way to get him such material.  I do not think this is good advice.
> 
> Steve



I suggested in my first post that much of the stuff that is pushed at children as reading material does not fully engage boys.  That was true in my day, and I fully believe it to be true now.  It's one big reason why boys read fewer books, and are more apt to be found reading sports and entertainment magazines - and venturing into material that truly is inappropriate.

I could say more on this topic, but it would get into social issues that are inappropriate for this forum and that would venture away from the question raised by the OP.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 14, 2009)

My son loves the Halo series. He's a little older.

There are the Roald Dahl books - some are for the younger kids, but they are really fun.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 14, 2009)

The Redwall series
The Warriors series
The Uglies series


----------



## Rose Pink (Jun 14, 2009)

I am not one who would advocate that as long as a child *is* reading, it doesn't matter *what* he or she reads. Ventures into pornography (soft or hard) can lead to addiction in some people. I believe the younger one starts, the easier it is to become addicted to substances such as nicotine, alcohol and pornography. Just because many boys experienced it and went on to live decent lives, doesn't mean it is harmless. There are those who become predators and addicts. Addictions can feel like life sentences. Addiction to pornography has ruined many a relationship. I would rather my child not read, than to read pornography or anything that would lead into it.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 14, 2009)

*Go with his interests*

As pointed out above, it's critical that the books be about his interests - and sometimes neither you nor he will know what those interests are.

Last year DD read Elie Wiesel's Night as one of many choices for a course in Minority Literature.  She was mesmerized.   Then she went to the Holocaust Museum with a friend's family, and bought If I Should Die by Han Nolan.  She couldn't put down that book, and just bought two other Han Nolan books, Wiesel's Trilogy, and The Boy in the Striped Pajamas by John Boyne.  

She started The Boy earlier today and will likely be done before bedtime.   "Sorry I'm a bit late for dinner, Mom - I was reading."  "Mom, is it ok if I stay up a little late to read?"  :whoopie: 

This is a girl who never finished a book.  She buys lots, starts lots, has bookmarks in lots, but never had the patience and/or interest in finishing.  So...in her case it's Holocaust literature and possibly historical fiction, or maybe she's just into Wiesel, Nolan and Boyne.  In the immortal words of a famous TUGger, "who woulda thunk?" (Hi Alan)

I'll have to email the Minority Lit teacher - I'm sure he'll be thrilled to hear of the effect his assignment had


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 14, 2009)

pjrose said:


> The Boy in the Striped Pajamas by John Boyne.



PJ,

If you haven't already seen the movie 'The Boy in the Striped Pajamas', I think you and your daughter would enjoy it too.



Richard


----------



## wackymother (Jun 14, 2009)

pjrose said:


> This is a girl who never finished a book.  She buys lots, starts lots, has bookmarks in lots, but never had the patience and/or interest in finishing.  So...in her case it's Holocaust literature and possibly historical fiction, or maybe she's just into Wiesel, Nolan and Boyne.  In the immortal words of a famous TUGger, "who woulda thunk?" (Hi Alan)
> 
> I'll have to email the Minority Lit teacher - I'm sure he'll be thrilled to hear of the effect his assignment had



Can I recommend a book for her? No Pretty Pictures by Anita Lobel. Anita Lobel is a very well-known illustrator of children's books, and No Pretty Pictures is her memoir of her own childhood as she ran from the Nazis. It's an amazing, unusual book that gives a different perspective on the Holocaust. Highly recommended!


----------



## wackymother (Jun 14, 2009)

Here are some of the American Library Association's lists of Best Books for Reluctant Readers and Quick Picks for Reluctant Readers. If you google either of those phrases, you'll come up with more good ideas.

http://www.ala.org/ala/mgrps/divs/yalsa/booklistsawards/quickpicks/qphome.cfm


----------



## pjrose (Jun 14, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> PJ,
> 
> If you haven't already seen the movie 'The Boy in the Striped Pajamas', I think you and your daughter would enjoy it too.
> 
> Richard



Yes, thanks!  She's just finished the book and is now starting the movie - we wouldn't let her start until she finished reading  
I am completely blown away at her finishing TWO books in two days.  One was amazing, two is beyond belief.  Wow.


----------



## Pit (Jun 14, 2009)

My youngest sounds a lot like yours. He just finished 5th grade, is an avid skateboarder, active scouter, and a somewhat reluctant reader. Before summer break began, he would occasionally mention that he's "found a good book to read." Tonight, I asked him to list his 10 favorite books. All I could get out of him were the following:

Diary of a Wimpy Kid series (books #1 and 3 were best, #2 not so much)
Deep and Dark and Dangerous

Hope that helps.


----------



## Don (Jun 15, 2009)

Another vote for the Hardy Boys.
I got my son a hardback copy of The Hobbit for his sixth birthday.  I figured out the "Dwarfish" rune alphabet and wrote "Happy Birthday, Brian" in the front of it.
I am just finishing the Harry Potter series.  The last two books are a little deep for that age group.  They're better for a 14-16 age.
If he likes Sci-fi, the older Heinlein books are good, as well as Asimov's Lucky Starr series, and robot series.  When he get a little older, he can move on the the Foundation series.
Note: All of Asimov's SF books fit into a time line starting in the near future and ending with the Foundation.


----------



## KauaiMark (Jun 15, 2009)

*"Reading"*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> As a statement of fact ... I know that for many of my adolescent contemporaries



I'm sure you actually meant "personal experience", right Steve?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 15, 2009)

KauaiMark said:


> I'm sure you actually meant "personal experience", right Steve?



No - Playboy was not my prime exposure to good writing.  I was enough of a reader to have been exposed to quite a bit more good writing through other modes. 

But many of my friends considered me weird for reading as much as I did.  For many of them, they read the articles and stories in Playboy with much more interest and enthusiasm than anything else they were given to read.  For some those articles, and a few others from sports magazines, were the only things they had any interest at all in reading.

*******

I want to go back and try to be clear about my thoughts as reflected earlier in this thread.  

First I want to be clear that I am not advocating giving pornography to boys. 

Second, the issue being discussed is a boy who has little to no interest in reading the materials that are being offered to him.  If the kid cannot be engaged with material that the parent finds suitable, the parent has a choice to make.  They can give up the effort, or they can try to move the boundaries of what they would consider acceptable.  

That is a parenting decision.  I'm also suggesting that in making that parenting decision the parent needs to consider the likelihood that the child will be exposed to, and will read, materials that are clearly beyond the bounds of what the parent would give the child to read.  

I can see one line of thought that says that if a parent adjusts the bounds they can maintain and develop interaction with the child about exposures to more "adult" types of materials and themes.  I equally see a line of thought that says our family has certain moral standards, this is where the line is, those materials are over the line and are therefore not acceptable in our family.

IMHO -- both types of responses are equally fine, valid, and justifiable.  Parenting decisions do not fit into nice, neat boxes with bows and ribbons.  I believe that threads such as this one can help participants facing these types of situations to receive and assess positions and options.


*****


FWIW - in our family the battles weren't over reading, but concerned music.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 15, 2009)

I haven't read this entire thread, so if this has already been recommended by someone else, then I second the vote:  

Try "The Phantom Tollbooth" by Norton Juster.  It's a classic book meant just for someone who doesn't like to read.  It is available at just about any conventional bookstore - still in print after more than 40 years.  It's a fun read that anyone (even adults) with a sense of humor will appreciate.

Dave


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 16, 2009)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU, Everyone!  All of this is MUCH appreciated!

Sorry if I seemed like an OP that disappeared and came back 57 posts later....but our computer got a virus over the weekend and has been out of commision.   

I am printing all these suggestions out (OK, not the Playboy.... ) and we will see if there is anything that will catch his fancy.   I'm sure something in here will be just perfect.  Thanks especially for the "Holocaust" fiction ideas, as I think he would really like those (I know, odd, but.....we visited Dachau last summer).

Several people have asked *why* I want him to read fiction.  I guess it's just that I would love him to ENJOY fiction.....to let it transport him to faraway places and times and that special magic of reading.  If you're "a reader" then you understand!   

It was interesting to read so many suggestions that were books I enjoyed as a kid.  I hadn't even thought of sci fi books (Heinlein!  One of my favorites as a kid!  I can't wait to try to explain what a slide rule is so he can read The Rolling Stones?).  Gosh, remember Podkayne of Mars and all those great books?


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 16, 2009)

hibbeln said:


> Several people have asked *why* I want him to read fiction.  I guess it's just that I would love him to ENJOY fiction.....to let it transport him to faraway places and times and that special magic of reading.  If you're "a reader" then you understand!




One more group to consider is the Dragonriders of Pern series by Anne McCaffrey.  Start with "Dragonflight" and read them in published order from there.  There are probably more than a dozen books in the series now.  If you want to be transported away to a faraway place and time with books that will really strike your imagination (or his) these books will certainly do it.  They sure did for me, and the many people I've recommended try them.

Dave


----------



## Palguy (Jun 16, 2009)

My grandson will be entering the 6th grade this fall. He brought a book along to read at the barbershop today that he would not put down. "A Boy At War" takes place at Honolulu during the attack on Pearl Harbor. Having visited Hawaii and Pearl Harbor with his grandmother and I, he was excited to read about it from the perspective of a 14 year old boy who was there during the attack and was directly involved in parts of it. 

   He recognized names of place and streets he had seen and was very excited to share his find.

The book has only 104 pages so it didn't take long to finish it. He's already looking for another similar one.


----------



## wackymother (Jun 16, 2009)

Did I suggest The Wee Free Men and its sequels? They're by Terry Pratchett. Also The Amazing Maurice and His Educated Rodents.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 16, 2009)

You know what?  I know we have *A Boy At War* sitting at home on a shelf (courtesy of his older brother) and we're heading to Hawaii next week (in fact, the first few days will be on Oahu).......that might be perfect to throw into the suitcase!


----------



## cgeidl (Jun 16, 2009)

*Be happy he is interested in reading some things*

My wife and I have 50+ years teaching experience between us at mostly 9-12 ages. As much as we would like to have our youngsters read good ???? books the important thing is having the ability to read complex materials.Maybe the skateboarding is excellent for that purpose.
I am now retired and seldom read any novels for the joy of reading until I was in my fifties. The first was in high school and a non fiction biography . The last 20 years I have read about 30 books a year.
People have different interests and some read for enjoyment,others for information.
Possibly a librarian could recommend a worthwhile skateboard book.


----------



## pjrose (Jun 16, 2009)

wackymother said:


> Can I recommend a book for her? No Pretty Pictures by Anita Lobel. Anita Lobel is a very well-known illustrator of children's books, and No Pretty Pictures is her memoir of her own childhood as she ran from the Nazis. It's an amazing, unusual book that gives a different perspective on the Holocaust. Highly recommended!



Yes, thanks!  It sounds perfect.
PJ


----------



## Teresa (Jun 16, 2009)

*Are you exposing your other boy who loves to read to athletics?*

I know as parents we are REQUIRED to expose our children to all sorts of things in life - just so they can know what they like and dislike.   

You write that your older son likes to read so you don't have to 'push' books/novels on him.  Are you 'exposing' the older one to things he doesn't particularly care for just so you can see him enjoying those too?   

I write this a bit tongue-in-cheek.  I LOVE to read.   My daughters love to read.   My son doesn't - at least not books and even long articles.   BUT his comprehension and his vocabulary is somewhat astounding to me - because he does read quite a bit - just not novels.  And he writes - nothing long but hysterical!   His poetry is roll-on-the-floor, laugh-out-loud, you gotta see this stuff, FUNNY.   But 'tell/ask' him to read something called a 'book' and it's like you've asked him to put his life on the line for you.

My husband doesn't particularly like to read books either.   He reads lots of stuff though.   He jokes with my youngest daughter (who is a voracious reader), 'quit that reading, put that book down and go watch some TV or something.'   It's their own little joke.

Here's my suggestion.   Have him pick out a novel for the two of you to read together.   That means you reading it to him and he listens while he follows along with his eyes (that means sitting right next to you).  Stop and talk about it every so often.   Ask him if he can guess what is going to happen next.  You might want to pick out a book that you don't think YOU would particularly enjoy but he will (Captain Underpants or something).   Or pick out something that is based on something that he likes and knows something about.  This way as you read it to him you can ask HIM questions about what the author is talking about.   You will find out lots of things about both of you and you'll also both remember reading it together.   I'm going to guess that he will enjoy this so much he may pick out a book for the next time you read together.   You'll enjoy it too.   You'll both 'own' the book(s) for the rest of your lives.

One book that I will recommend to ANYONE who is interested in Slavery/Civil War/Underground Railroad is 'Willliam Henry is a Fine Name'.  It's about several sides of slavery and is written from the viewpoint of a white boy who has a black boy as his best friend.   There are a few places that may be 'uncomfortable' because it briefly deals with white male slave owners who raped black women slaves because they thought it was their right to do so.   It was important to the story (and is WAS part of history like it or not).   This may not be the right choice for you and your son - especially as a first book - but I wanted to get it on the list for others to consider for THEMSELVES if not their children.   It will truly make you think differently about what you have always thought about slavery as taught in textbooks.



hibbeln said:


> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU, Everyone!  All of this is MUCH appreciated!
> 
> Sorry if I seemed like an OP that disappeared and came back 57 posts later....but our computer got a virus over the weekend and has been out of commision.
> 
> ...


----------



## sushitex (Jun 16, 2009)

Graham Salisbury has written several historical fiction/adventure novels; he  usually has the setting in Hawaii. Have you heard of *Under the Blood Red Sun *or its sequels? Its main character is a American boy (of Japanese descent) whose family survives the attack on Pearl Harbor. 

Another good book by the same author is *Night of the Howling Dogs*. It's based on a true story about a troop of Boy Scouts and their leader who were camping on the big island when an earthquake hit - a very interesting book, in my opinion.

Richard Peck also writes good historical novels for youth - at least one is set during World War II. 

Hope this helps --Annette (children's librarian in Texas)


----------



## Don (Jun 17, 2009)

hibbeln said:


> It was interesting to read so many suggestions that were books I enjoyed as a kid.  I hadn't even thought of sci fi books (Heinlein!  One of my favorites as a kid!  I can't wait to try to explain what a slide rule is so he can read The Rolling Stones?).  Gosh, remember Podkayne of Mars and all those great books?


My favorite is still Glory Road.


----------



## Kaye (Jun 17, 2009)

Gregor the Overlander series really stuck with my kid.  We ended up searching the library for the additional books to the series.  When we discovered that a new book was due out, we specifically asked the librarian to order the book.  We'd be first on the list to get the new book.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 17, 2009)

Hmmmmmm, good point.  Maybe I am trying to fit a square peg in a round hole.
By golly!  We should send one out in the driveway to jump skateboards off a ramp and tie the other one inside to a chair with a book until they both explode!   

He actually just asked me to start reading to him again before bedtime, so we picked up Gentle Ben where we'd left off (ahhhhh, I love summer).


----------

